# record a syndicated show regardless of channel?



## jvinsepa (Feb 29, 2008)

I realize this has been discussed before, but I don't see any headway being made as far as this becoming a feature:

I want to be able to set a season pass (NOT a wishlist because a wishlist sometimes matches stuff I don't want) to record a specific show on ANY channel, and be able to move it around as a single entry in the season pass manager instead of having 3 or 4 separate entries that I have to juggle around to be in the same order if I want to change priority.

For argument's sake, say this is a show that doesn't have any new episodes and I want to record all the old episodes regardless of channel and not having to worry about making the new episodes a higher priority. 

Currently, if I have 3 or 4 season passes for the same show on different channels and have each one set to only record 5 episodes, I end up with 5 episodes PER season pass - effectively leaving me with 15-20 episodes stored in the same folder, taking up space and causing other shows to expire prematurely.

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Title Wishlist with name in quotes.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Yep, or just hit three thumbs up.


----------

